# Vet needs to pull baby tooth



## JANEOC (Aug 28, 2009)

My 8 month old puppy needs a baby tooth pulled. She has two large fangs instead of one. It is going to cost $450. Has anyone else paid that much for one tooth? The vet did not pull any baby teeth when she was spayed as she did with my other dog - not too happy


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I don't remember the cost but it was not much relatively speaking, with putting her to sleep, around $100 I think. They did Smarty's around 6 months.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Sounds pretty expensive to me! They do have to put the dog to sleep, Dexter had the same teeth problems.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

they put Smarty down for a very short light sleep.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I had the same thing happen with dugan. I was not happy either. With Brady, they pulled them when he was nuetered. A different vet in the office did dugan's nueter and didn't pull the teeth. Sure enough, at 9 months old, they needed to be pulled. I remember it being in the $400 range. He had three pulled, but I don't think the additional teeth added much to the bill.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

That's steep I think. Pixie had 14 retained and the vet pulled them during the spay-charged me $60.00. She still has one at almost 2 years and he told me it's getting loose and to help her wiggle it out during play.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

My chihuahua had a teeth cleaning under anesthesia and they pulled two teeth. The cost was $235- for everything, incluging some bloodwork they do before putting them to sleep. $450- is way too much, I think. Good luck !


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

I would ask for a breakdown of the cost so you can see how much they're charging for each item like the anesthesia, the tooth pull, pain meds, the vet visit, etc. Then call a few other vets in your area to see how much they charge for the same thing. Then you'll know if you're getting ripped off, or if that's a standard rate for a tooth pull in your area.

I think it also depends on where you live. I'm in LA, and the vets in the higher rent districts like Beverly Hills can be more expensive. Also, the big vet offices with a lot of doctors tend to be pricier than the smaller vet offices with only a few doctors.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

It may be where you are located as that sounds pricey to me as well. You could always call around and get other estimates of costs to see if it is comparable. Here in South Carolina, a full dental is less than $200.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

That sounds terribly expensive. Panda had to have her puppy canines pulled and it was done when she was spayed, but the entire cost of spaying and tooth removal and an overnight was well under $200. We are in a small town, but $450 is alot of money!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I would check other places. I have spent way less than $200 for dental cleaning & some teeth removed on my poodle not all that many years ago.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

When Dexter had to finally get some baby teeth removed, we were looking at maybe 2 or 3 being removed. By the time the appointment came, some of those teeth had fallen out except a L O N G fang that was not going to come out on it's own. 

The Vet said it was the longest fang he had seen! 

While we are talking about teeth.....Jack is loosing some baby teeth. He looks like a little child with some missing teeth on the bottom of his mouth!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie's finally came out on their own at about 8 or 9 months. thank goodness.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Hmmm. Same dilemma here. I just brought Taylor for his semi-annual check up. They told me he had 1 ???? retained baby tooth. Either that or a small adult tooth. They suggested an x-ray to determine if there were an adult tooth waiting to emerge....and why they are at it, why don't they do a teeth cleaning and pull the ??? baby tooth. I am waiting until he is a year old. I am not putting my dog who does not need his teeth cleaned under anesthesia unless I absolutely have to.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Hmmm. Same dilemma here. I just brought Taylor for his semi-annual check up. They told me he had 1 ???? retained baby tooth. Either that or a small adult tooth. They suggested an x-ray to determine if there were an adult tooth waiting to emerge....and why they are at it, why don't they do a teeth cleaning and pull the ??? baby tooth. I am waiting until he is a year old. I am not putting my dog who does not need his teeth cleaned under anesthesia unless I absolutely have to.


I agree, I would not have had Smarty's baby remove but she was entered in her first shows when I found them and at that point was worried about crooked teeth. Guess what? She still got crooked teeth on the bottom front.
This is my first dog to have teeth remove and the first with crooked teeth.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Taylor had one retained baby tooth pulled when he was neutered and I think they would have noticed this one too. I think it's just a slow growing or small adult tooth. An x-ray would confirm (for a $$ price). I'm just going to watch it closely for a while, for free.


----------

